# Sunroom growing area



## etex (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi guys. Here is a pic of one of my growing areas. Hope you don't mind the link. Haven't figured how to get the pic up off imageshack,


http://img230.imageshack.us/i/1000140x.jpg/


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 17, 2010)

Pretty cool!!!!!!! I wonder where do all these plants go when you use the fireplace....oke:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice, so organized and so much room. Are those skylights?


----------



## bullsie (Nov 17, 2010)

Great growing area!!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 17, 2010)

Diane, so where are all of the paphs. that you got from Nick's final sale? Did you sell the majority of them?


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 17, 2010)

Cool place!!! Jean


----------



## etex (Nov 17, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Pretty cool!!!!!!! I wonder where do all these plants go when you use the fireplace....oke:




Good question! Most of the vandas with dangling spanish moss are recent purchases, and the mantle plants are overflow.Room is at a premium now that the ones that summered outdoors came back in. The floor orchids are big ones I received from generous local OS members. Addicted for sure!


----------



## etex (Nov 17, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Nice, so organized and so much room. Are those skylights?



Thank you!! 
Yep, 3 skylights! The sunroom part of my growing area was supposed to stop before the fireplace, but that didn't happen as you can see from all the plants at the fireplace. You should have seen it when I had 8 sweater bins of Nicks Final Sale brachys in front of the fireplace on the floor. They got good light,and we have a great ceiling fan that runs at med/high all the time.Thank goodness my family is so tolerant.


----------



## etex (Nov 17, 2010)

Bob in Albany said:


> Diane, so where are all of the paphs. that you got from Nick's final sale? Did you sell the majority of them?



Bob, Nick's plants are on shelves another room now. Sold or traded about 1/2 of the larger sized ones. 
Will play more with imageshack and post more of my growing areas after I take pics with the new camera-hopefully pics next time and not just links!



Thank you Susan! Now you see where some of your trades call home now.


----------



## Candace (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks like a great growing room. To put a direct link you just need to add image tags to the link like this... but be sure to make sure you click on the direct link button at imageshack as it's a different link




in this case http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/2371/1000140x.jpg


----------



## Clark (Nov 17, 2010)

Scratched a bald spot on my head over the imageshack, upload thing.
Lovely room! Nice collection too.

On the shelving in front of glass, are the clear plastic tubs just for the water runoff or to keep the pots from heating up?
Thank you.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 17, 2010)

So much space and so few plants... oke:


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice !!! :clap::clap: will the vandas have a different location? I'm curious as to how they will do - they us posted!


----------



## Hera (Nov 17, 2010)

I dunno, I see an empty spot on the bottom right shelf.....needs something.


----------



## Justin (Nov 17, 2010)

beautiful plants! nice and healthy...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2010)

Beautiful area, Diane. But how do you water the vandaceous ones without slopping all over???


----------



## etex (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks!
The plastic bins help with keeping the pots cool,catching water drops, and for carrying plants to water and back.
The vandas are a handful now that they are back in the house. I let them drain a bit before putting back up.

Here's the other side of the sunroom. And, well, you can see my orchid baby bins in the hall.


----------



## Candace (Nov 17, 2010)

Look at you adding images like a pro;> Watering day for you must be a challenge!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 17, 2010)

I like the bin idea; carrying individual plants back and forth to the sink is a pain. I have most of mine on hard plastic trays, but I'm going to pick up a few of those bins like yours to consolidate some of the individuals.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 18, 2010)

Diane, your family's tolerrance is the best thing!!!! You have done great work that resulted in neat grow area...!!!!!!


----------



## Clark (Nov 18, 2010)

I guess Mr. Etex gets the *whole* basement? oke:


----------



## etex (Nov 18, 2010)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> I like the bin idea; carrying individual plants back and forth to the sink is a pain. I have most of mine on hard plastic trays, but I'm going to pick up a few of those bins like yours to consolidate some of the individuals.



Joanne, These bins are real handy. My DH drilled holes on the narrower sides to help with drainage. At the sink,the bins are tilted to drain into the sink when I water.(A small wood block works real well.) Much easier than taking them out of the bin at the sink and putting them back. 
My hubby carries the heavy bins (like my monster catts)to the sink and back for me. Actually,I've been getting lots of help with watering since my back started acting up.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2010)

Whats the light source for the plants in the blue carpet racks?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2010)

Diane, it must take you hours to water all those plants.


----------



## etex (Nov 19, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Whats the light source for the plants in the blue carpet racks?



Eric, the light source is the 3 sky lights, also the 5 big windows now give dappled afternoon light. Had to be careful watering here in the summer- had to hit it early in the morning, otherwise some of the plants(especially brachys) would get burn spots.

Dot- You are right!!


----------



## GuRu (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm impressed Diane, that looks pretty good. Good luck and way to go.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2010)

etex said:


> Eric, the light source is the 3 sky lights, also the 5 big windows now give dappled afternoon light.



I'm surprised, I thought you would have to have had lights against the wall like that.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 21, 2010)

etex said:


> Joanne, These bins are real handy. My DH drilled holes on the narrower sides to help with drainage. At the sink,the bins are tilted to drain into the sink when I water.(A small wood block works real well.) Much easier than taking them out of the bin at the sink and putting them back....



Now that's a good idea...I currently take my trays to the sink, and then take each pot out, water it, and put it back on the tray....I will have to rethink that. Oh, hubby....!!!


----------

